# Pics of carpet and tile I cleaned yesterday.



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I completed this job yesterday. The carpet was heavily soiled andIwas able to save it. The tile and grout was filthy. The day before I had a tile and grout job that was worse than this and it to turned out nice as well. So before you go out and buy new carpet and tile you might want to give me a call. 

Technology has come a long way even in carpet and tile cleaning. I have carpet and tile cleaning packages for forum members "only" at a discounted rate. We can include upholstery to!

850-529-1335










before










after










before










after










before










after


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Did you get to keep and eat the pigs that lived in the house before you cleaned it?


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Unfortunately there are homes thatI go into that look worse. How people let it get this badI do not know. On the other hand I can make it look alot better.


----------

